# rausschmeißen



## gonzalo attenborough

Hola gente aca estoy de regreso para seguir preguntando y nunca poder brindar respuesta alguna. 
Ich muss dich trotzdem *RAUSMEISSEN*. Ich muss zur Arbeit. No logro encontrar este verbo en ningun lado.


----------



## elroy

No está bien escrito.  Es "rausschmeißen" y significa "botar".


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Muchas Gracias


----------



## heidita

Gonzalo y elroy: en España decimos *echar.*


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

heidita tambien en Argentina decimos echar, despedir,licenciar etc pasa que yo no tenía la mas palida idea sobre el significado de rausschmeißen hasta que viniste a ponernos un poco de luz. Como siempre, muchas gracias


----------



## Sidjanga

heidita said:


> Gonzalo y elroy: en España decimos *echar.*


¿Y?

Yo voto por _piantar_. 

Saludos


----------



## spanien

Estoy de acuerdo con echar, aunque creo que en alemán a veces tiene un sentido un poco negativo, como por ejemplo: echar a la calle, un ejemplo en alemán sería ( Sie haben von der Disco rausgeschmissen/rausgeworfen) Me equivoco?


----------



## elroy

gonzalo attenborough said:


> pasa que yo no tenía la mas palida idea sobre el significado de rausschmeißen hasta que viniste a ponernos un poco de luz.


 Me habría gustado que me dijeras claramente que mi traducción no te había ayudado en vez de darme las gracias de manera fingida, lo que desde luego no es lo que busco.

La primera definición de "botar" en la página de la RAE es la siguiente:

_Arrojar, tirar, echar fuera a alguien o algo._

Si no estás de acuerdo o desconoces esa definición, te agradecería que te pronunciaras al respecto.


----------



## heidita

Sigianga said:


> ¿Y?
> 
> Saludos


Y...nada más que esto. Aquí no se oye ni _piantar_ ni _botar_.

Pero sí se puede decir:

_largar_

_dar el pase_


----------



## spanien

Yo tampoco nunca he oido botar o piantar


----------



## heidita

Elroy, botar en España se usa para "springen, hüpfen".


----------



## elroy

heidita said:


> Elroy, botar en España se usa para "springen, hüpfen".


 Gonzalo no es de España. Ya me suponía que allí la palabra no se usaba con el significado de "rausschmeißen" pero creía que en otros países sí. A ver si los miembros de la América Latina se pronuncian.


----------



## Sidjanga

Acabo de abrir este hilo al tema en Sólo Español.


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

elroy cuando yo formule la prengunta y vos me repondiste di por sentado que estabamos en lo correcto y te agradeci. Si llega una tercera persona a corregirnos le agradezco tambien. Cuando yo hago una prengunta, en muchos casos no tengo idea y cualquiera me puede decir cualquiercosa -no es tu caso- y se lo voy agradececer sin ningun tipo de fingimiento ni nada por el estilo. Igual  no es tan grave,tampoco. 

En cuanto a "botar" si bien por el río de la plata no se aplica, personalmente lo entiendo como "tirar". 
Bueno, gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Tundra

Hola,
soy española, pero de Canarias, donde se fusionan los usos lingüísticos de España y América, entre otros.
Reconozco que esta discusión ya no forma parte del foro de español-alemán, pero para que vuelva a tener un sentido en este lugar, tengo que decir que la palabra "rausschmeissen", efectivamente, tal y como dice Spanien, tiene una connotación especial: "echar fuera", "echarte a la calle", "largarte" o "BOTARTE", depende del tono en el que se diga. En este contexto, parece algo dicho por un amigo o conocido a otra persona; algo dicho de manera informal, ya que si estuviese hablando formalmente, definitivamente implicaría que lo está echando con desprecio o que lo está despidiendo -de su trabajo-.

Yo recomiendo como traducciones:

    -Aunque necesito que te marches/ debo pedirte que te marches/ debo despedirte. Me tengo que ir a trabajar/ Tengo que trabajar.
 Cambiando el sujeto:
    -Aunque tienes que marcharte/ debemos despedirnos. Me tengo que ir a trabajar.
 Siendo más informal:
    -Aunque tengo que echarte/ largarte/ botarte/ despacharte. (...)

En Canarias, usamos la palabra "botar" de manera informal para "echar". Puede ser entendido como "tirar" o "arrojar" en la misma medida en que "echar" puede ser entendido así, pero se aplica a personas y objetos en contextos en los que debe ser interpretado como "echar" y no como "tirar". Por ejemplo: "Me botó como a un perro a la calle". Por supuesto que se puede traducir "me tiró como a un perro a la calle", pero es más adecuado "me echó como...".
En cualquier caso, "botar" se parece mucho a "rausschmeissen", ya que contiene la misma energía e intención implícita en "rausschmeissen" en la frase que ha escrito Gonzalo Attenborough. Así que si eres latinoamericano y en tu país se usa esta palabra así, la recomiendo especialmente.

Me alegro de haber participado en esta discusión.
Hasta la próxima.

Estoy en un teclado ajeno al mío y no encuentro la "scharfes s" alemana, así que he optado por usar la doble "s"


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, Tundra!

Muchas gracias por tu exhaustiva y muy interesante aportación!
Gracias por la "legitimación" de esa palabra que ya había comenzado a gustarme bastante. 


Tundra said:


> Estoy en un teclado ajeno al mío y no encuentro la "scharfes s" alemana, así que he optado por usar la doble "s"


No te preocupes para nada, se entiende perfectamente, lo hacemos todos si estamos escribiendo en un teclado sin _ß_, y en Suiza ni "existe" esa letra.

Saludos


----------



## heidita

Tundra said:


> En Canarias, usamos la palabra "botar" de manera informal para "echar".


Uy, ¡qué curioso! No sabía esto. Entonces debo "remendar" mi mensaje: botar no se dice en la península (o solo parte, a saber...)





> Me alegro de haber participado en esta discusión.


 
Yo también te felicito He estado en Canarias varias veces pero no había oído este uso. Es muy interesante.


----------



## Tundra

Para mí ha sido un placer haber contribuido.
Gracias a ustedes.


----------

